# Anticipated:  Pic Thread & Discussion



## JoeRossi (Mar 26, 2009)

I have been asked by several people to show some of my reds etc...on a picture thread.  I have not had much time, but am getting a camera semi worthy of hosting my buddies this evening and will update with pics tonight.  In the meen time I have been asked what is and the difference in a Eyelash Gecko, New Caledonia Gecko, a RHACODACTYLUS CILIATUS etc...They are all one in the same. New Caledonia describes (where they are from), RHACODACTYLUS CILIATUS (scientific name) Generic name Rhacodactylus; Rhakos, meaning "spine" and Dactylus meaning "finger". Specific name, ciliatus: Cilia means "fringe" or "eyelash" and refers to the crest of skin over the animal's eyes resembeling an eyelash.


The following is a decent link to an intro to Geckos and information:http://www.bcbloodlines.com/CareSheets/Crested_Gecko_Care.pdf

I have also been asked about good information on Gecko health and the following link has several information and a great site:http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/archive/index.php/f-16.html

Other questions have been on the anatomy of the gecko such as, "what are the holes on the side of the head"?  The following is a link with a quick description of their parts:http://www.geckocare.net/anatomy.php

Hope this helps &
I look foward to updating with pics this evening.

Joe


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 26, 2009)

*Geckos*

Thanks a lot Joe preety cool links you have been doing this for a while it seems and I cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 26, 2009)

*Red Pics*

Dad molted not too long ago in this one and I will get pics of the female she is shedding....More pictures will follow........


----------



## US Arachnids (Mar 26, 2009)

*Awesome!!*

This information is *very* appericated Joe.
I have learned quite alot about these little goobers in just a short time!!
Thanks again bro 
"DANNY"


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 26, 2009)

*No problem Danny and you asked about sexing so.....*

This is some infor straight from PANGEA on sexing Crested Geckos especially young ones.  Here is the link as well for pictures of pore sexing and info etc....http://www.pangeareptile.com/id52.htm (scroll down to Sex Determination)  It is very difficult with your little ones, but I am getting a little better after some years into it.

Determining the sex of crested geckos is easiest on geckos that are over 6 months old.  Male crested geckos will develop a very noticeable hemipenal bulge just below the vent.  The hemipenal bulge develops on males at between 5 months and 9 months old.  Females do not develop a (BIG)bulge.  The photos to the right show the difference between mature males and females.
 Male

Sexing subadult crested geckos is considerably more difficult.  Using a 10x or better jewelers loupe or magnifiying glass, you can look for evidence of pore development in the region just anterior to the vent. Pore development may be seen on males at 5-10 grams but sometimes the pores do not develop until later.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 26, 2009)

*More Pics More Pics!*

I demand more pics especialy the one I am getting your holding out on us Joe I know itlol .


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Redddddddddddddy To Rock!!!!!!!!!*

Alright here we go finally a camera that does a little better for these beautiful Crested's......


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Now A little Orange anyone*

Here is your girl (hopefully) first 2 Hope you like she has some killer pin stripping Eric Sorry you can't have my up and coming orange breeder though....is it me or is my hand on fire?  One of the orangest I have seen!


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Lets Stick with Orange but cream....*

Lets Stick with Orange but cream down a little with some pin striping


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Every one loves a blondie.*

Everyone loves a blondie and a black and tan or olive cream pinstripe dalmation etc.........


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Set up ?'s*

Many of my cages are hand constructed and I have been asked to show one so here you go....hope you like they might be a little too big and comfortable for them?  Spoiled!!!  Thanks for looking and please feel free to ask ?'s and show me your favorites.

God Bless,
Joe


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 27, 2009)

*wowzers!*

Oh ma god look at those geckos I have no retinas left in my eyes!Awesome Joe keep up the good work I WILL INCLUDE A FREEEEEEEEEEBIE FOR YOU BRO!!!!!!! And are those nest boxes and what is in them?


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Thanks & when....*

Thanks and when you get the chance show me some of your newbie pics(Cresteds) from your local


----------



## davidbarber1 (Mar 27, 2009)

Joe, you got some SWEET stuff there!! And thanks for the info too. Keep the pics coming.

David


----------



## equuskat (Mar 27, 2009)

Here are my breeding pairs, as requested.  These were all taken at 8:45am, so nobody is fired up.  lol  
Old pics of my big red male, Mango, actually fired up:










Pics of him this morning:










He is paired up with this female, Gator, who is yellow dalmation with a lot of tiger striping on her sides.  















This is my other pair, both are olive-colored harlequins:
female, Fern:





male, Spark:





The male is lighter here


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Katy*

Great pics & have you had any eggs yet from the red and yellow pair?  How long have they been together?  Can't wait to see the babies.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*David*

Thanks, & I will get more coming every chance I get.  Those are my favorite breeding projects Red, Orange, Pin, Blondie.  If you have some pics I would love to see some of your geckos if you get the chance.

Joe


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 27, 2009)

*gecko madness*

man seems like everyone has cresteds I should have some babys comeing and I have a baby and an super red line egg from Joe arriving soon thanks bro cant wait!


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm at work right now, and haven't uploaded any pics of my girl (well, technically the geckos all belong to my sister, but whatever), but here's the boy. He's a tiger, not sure on the color.





He loves digging more than he loves climbing (though he's got plenty to climb on)! This pic was taken right after my sister brought him home. He was a spur of the moment purchase, so this was a temporary enclosure. He has some problems with calcium deficiencies. the petstore my sister bought him from was feeding him only baby food- no vitamins or anything. Still, he's cute, and active. 

I'll get some pics of the girl up tonight, when I get home. She's nothing spectacular, but all cresties are cute!


----------



## equuskat (Mar 27, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Great pics & have you had any eggs yet from the red and yellow pair?  How long have they been together?  Can't wait to see the babies.


No, no eggs yet.  The female only reached maturity this season and I just put her with the male about 2 weeks ago.  I'll let you know.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Halfway & Katy*

Halfway, "She's nothing spectacular, but all cresties are cute" in my opinion they are all spectacular so great pic.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I look foward to more when you get the chance.

Katy, Please do let me know especially if you get some Red/Yellow we can swippity swap for future breeding lines.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Eric....*

Eric, just saw your post in between the other pics.  Ya, it is going to be tough to give one up but well worth the trade. But if it is spectacular you know I want it back LOL:clap:


----------



## equuskat (Mar 27, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Halfway, "She's nothing spectacular, but all cresties are cute" in my opinion they are all spectacular so great pic.  Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and I look foward to more when you get the chance.
> 
> Katy, Please do let me know especially if you get some Red/Yellow we can swippity swap for future breeding lines.


Joe, I have another really striking yellow dalmation male that just matured this season, too.  He needs a girlfriend.  Hopefully I will be able to find him a nice, bright female before this season is over.  He's a good looking crestie, but I am biased - he was the first one I ever owned.  He's the brother of the female that I have paired with Mango.  He has very different markings though.

Here he is, just took these pix, so he isn't fired up:





he has lots of spots.





He likes Calculus!










And I have another cute little female who has not matured yet.  She is a decent harley when she is fired up with a nice orange on her back.  She'll eventually be paired with Spike and he'll have two similar ladies to frolic with.


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 27, 2009)

*Wow*

Wow that boa you are getting realy likes cresteds to.I didnt think he could eat adult females!!!HAHA just kidding just seen a post were this guy was showing his Israely geckos and (Philth) called them nice feeder lizards you never answered my question about what is in your breeder boxes besides vermiculite?


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 27, 2009)

Here's the girl. Again, not so sure on her coloring. She gets kind of green looking at times, so maybe olive? and I think she's flame patterned? Still trying to get the hang of this. 






She's about 25 grams right now.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*Katy, Eric, Halfway*

Katy:  Nice I like the red Marbled in the yellow.  At the time all my females are breeding paired up but I will be on the look out.

Eric: I will never tell what's in them secret recipe LOL: No 100% Vermiculite and a large Fish tank rosk with a hole.  I have tried it all and they seem to love climbing through the whole in the rock into the vermicultie, the vermiculite does not dry out to quick, never mold on me, easy to dig in, cleans up easy, and does not yellow spot any of the eggs.

Halfway:  Great pics again and I look foward to more.  You must be a great photographer I checked oout your picture of the pie ball and apple amongst other in profile, very creative.

Joe


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 27, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Halfway:  Great pics again and I look foward to more.  You must be a great photographer I checked oout your picture of the pie ball and apple amongst other in profile, very creative.
> 
> Joe


Thanks, although my photo skills have greatly declined. I used to be a professional pet photographer, but when I quit that job, I had to give all my equipment back. my little sony point-and-shoot doesn't do any justice...


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 27, 2009)

*I know all about that........*

I know all about that!  I had a video/camera for the longest time and I can be so silly stubborn just using the one one I have had for ever instead of just picking one up.   Sometimes when the coloring is just perfect and you think you have the best camera ever it still does not do it justice.  I still like your avic pic though, cool imagry.  Oh...your little buddy looks olive and yellow blondie harley with some yellow flames on the sides.  To me, although some might disagree, a blondie is anything yellow or cream harley with black or olive, but some would argue only black/brown and yellow or cream.


----------



## equuskat (Mar 27, 2009)

Yay, the boys got fired up!
Mango:










Spike:










Fat girl (Gator) sitting in the plant:





Baby girl just caught a cricket and is holding still (momentarily):





Spark, Gator's big brother:





Fern was hiding:


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 27, 2009)

Mango looks absolutely edible (and I mean that in the nicest way possible, lol)! I love his color!


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Mango & Gator*

Mango & Gator both look edible.  I will take a banana and and apple to to go please.............................Hope you breed them!


----------



## equuskat (Mar 28, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Hope you breed them!


Well, they are co-habitating!


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 28, 2009)

*Moonglow ?*

Hey Joe how do you get moonglow bro!


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Moonglow*

Lots of fireworks very high and it wil glow or you can be an astronaut LOL

For those who do not know what a Moon Glow is:  Moonglow is a solid white gecko. Many debate if a true moonglow actually exists, because to be considered a Moonglow the gecko needs to remain white all the time not just turn white when its fired or not fires up. 

Obviously the best way would be white to white or try to get the lightest color absence of color to breed.  However, as stated many diagree a true White exist.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Well, they are co-habitating!*

Great let me know when you get some eggies!

Joe


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 28, 2009)

*Well if you say so Joe*

I guess ill tie one of my geckos to a bottle rocket and see how close I can get it to the moon!


----------



## equuskat (Mar 28, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Great let me know when you get some eggies!
> 
> Joe


Will do.  Let me know if you find a lady suitable for my nice lemon dalmation male.


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Mar 28, 2009)

Some more pics of the girl- I'm starting to think I was just imagining the olive coloration...












after I put her away for an hour or so, I checked on her again, and found her fired up. The flash kind of washes out how dark her sides are.





and without the flash- horrible pic, it doesn't show off the pretty color, but shows how dark she gets.






the cream color along her crests- that's partial pinstriping, right? Its not a very good partial pinstripe, but that's what its called, right?


----------



## BACKWOODS (Mar 28, 2009)

*genetic problems*

Just wondering if anyone has had any genetic problems in there breeding projects so I will know what to look for in my own?


----------



## equuskat (Mar 28, 2009)

Halfway - yeah I think I see partial pinstriping.  She's a really pretty girl!!  I love how dark she gets.  I really hope that you are able to get babies from her eventually.  Beautiful animal.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Since this is also a discussion thread I have a question . How can you tell when they are sleeping?


----------



## equuskat (Mar 28, 2009)

They hide under things, their colors aren't as bright, their crests over their eyes "slump".  lol  It's hard to describe, but the crests kind of fold over a little bit when they are groggy.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooh I see now lol. Yesterday it kinda freaked me out, it curled up with its tail over its head and wouldn't move. Thanks


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Thompson, Halfway, Katy*

Katy:  If I fond a suitable lady they will usually go into my breeding projects, but since your so nice I will be on the look out LOL 

Halfway:  I like.........nice Blondie pics with a good solid dark foundation.  Get that C.G. some offspring.

Thompson:  Your right it is kind of strange becuase their eyes are open.  It reminds me of that Kid in rock & roll what ever movie with the guy from the office that slept with his eyes open.  It's even weirder when you pick them up and they are still asleep, then all of a sudden just freak out and wake up...........defintlely coooooooooooooooooooky.  Would love to see some pictures if you get the chance thompson


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol joe very cooky indeed! Touched it and it didn't move and I thought it was dead D:!! (total newb) Here is Max


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Eric*

"Just wondering if anyone has had any genetic problems in there breeding projects so I will know what to look for in my own?"  

Interesting you ask & honestly thus far I have had none, but have seen many calcium deficent and or spinal problems from others.  I did rescue one just beautiful solid strip blondie that was calcium deficent and passed him on to a good owner that wanted him becuause he was so stunning.  You could definitely tell in jaw structre and the lower lip flapped over the upper.  One interesting story I had that I have only experienced once was an emergency C on one of my great females.  She had prolapsed (prolapse: A protrusion in the part that is swollen at the vent, anal opening . Thick redness coming out of the vent which is very serious and can be fatal. In this case a vet nor any home remedy (sugar water push back in etc...) could help her.  she was a great breeder. The only thing I can think of is that it was either a bacterial infection or she pushed too hard during her last feces and or lay.  

So she died but still had two eggs insied of her.  It was dificult for me, but I sliced her open and carefully took out the eggs.  I noticed the eggs look well deveoloed however, they lacked the hardness that full term usaully has.  They grew for about a month, but soon rotted, man I was hoping to save her last few.  Now Tacoma (thanks Tim) has the last two babies from her that he hatched out a while back.  It was one heck of an experience.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Thompson Nice:MAX*

Good coloration a reddish/orange Dal.  He will be a great breeder pair him up with a Red female and get the fire going.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks  Do you think he is fired up in that pic? I can't tell at all. Can't wait till he starts getting bigger though


----------



## equuskat (Mar 28, 2009)

Thompson, yeah it looks fired up.  I agree with Joe - that's a lovely gecko.  Fabulous coloring.  Red dalmation all the way.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks katy  Lovin this new hobby a lot


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

Hes fired and It is a wonderful hobby.  Nothing like feeding a little bugger right from your finger and have them lick it off with that little sticky tounge.................FUN


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2009)

*Crested Cecko Morph ID Answers and more*

The following information comes from the site: . http://www.ciliatus.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=42&Itemid=195

Hope it helps, Joe 

White Fringe      


White fringe generally refers to the white "trim" along the backs of the hind legs, but is also sometimes used to describe similar markings on the knee, shin and even around the feet.


Tiger/Brindle      


The Tiger pattern looks just like one would imagine...usually a lighter colored gecko (tan, yellow or orange) with darker, contrasting bars covering the body.  There are actually a couple of similar, yet distinct traits that are called Tiger .  The Brindle name is commonly used interchangeably with the Tiger trait, usually reserved to describe the most extreme specimens.


Cream (Dorsal Pattern)      



The "Cream" trait is a variant of the fire trait, where the dorsal (back) pattern and head are white-cream in color.  This trait is well known for its role as a key component in the "Creamsicle" designer morph, which is essentially an orange gecko with a cream dorsal pattern.

The cream trait is fairly uncommon and is highly desirable amongst collectors and breeders.


Lateral Stripe      



"Lateral Stripe" refers to a white linear pattern along a gecko's sides, between the front and hind legs.  This element of the pattern is typcially only a series of white dots or dashes, but forms a complete line on geckos exhibiting the Lateral Stripe trait.  This trait is usually only seen on geckos with the pinstripe trait.


Pinstripe      


The pinstripe trait refers to the enlarged, light colored (usually white) scales that run down either side on the back of a Crested Gecko.  The pinstripe can be broken/incomplete in many places or it can run all the way from the tail to the head. The more complete the stripe, the more desirable the gecko is to hobbyists.

Full pinstripes, such as the one shown below, have remained for several years as one of the most popular high-end crested gecko morphs amongst serious hobbyists, breeders and collectors.


Dalmatian      


The Dalmatian trait refers to the spots scattered throughout the body.  The larger the spots and the more there are, the more desirable the gecko is to hobbyists.


Harlequin      


The Harlequin trait refers to the light colored pattern on the limbs and sides.  This trait is invariably seen in conjunction with the Fire/Flame dorsal pattern.  When a hobbyist refers to a "Harlequin" crested gecko, they are describing a gecko that exhibits the Fire/Flame trait as well as the Harlequin trait.


Fire or Flame      


The fire/flame trait is referring to the colorful mottled pattern between the crests, running the length of the gecko's back.



Structural Traits      
Crested geckos vary in shape, size and body structure almost as much as they do in color and pattern.  As such, there are guidelines or goals that serious collectors are encouraged to keep in mind when selecting animals for their selective breeding projects.

Crests
The crests are one of the most unique things about crested geckos, so the most extreme and exaggerated crests are highly desireable.

Size/Frame
The larger the better is a rule of thumb when it comes to crested geckos.  A large, fully-grown adult will weigh 45-60 grams, although I've produced a few that have attained weights of 70+ grams.  

That being said, a gecko this size should still be lean and muscular.  Geckos with a small or average size frame can achieve that kind of weight, but they're typically overweight or even obese, with saggy folds of skin and a round appearance.  Obese geckos don't breed well, so don't get too carried away trying to fatten geckos up for the sake of saying they weigh a lot.

Head Width
Crested geckos have a very unique head structure in comparison with many geckos.  Generally speaking, the head should have a strong, triangular shape to it.  Serious collectors generally avoid geckos with narrow heads.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks joe. I just got another gecko and I'm having trouble id'ing the morph. I'll post pics in a few


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Love his/her colors


----------



## equuskat (Mar 29, 2009)

That's a harlequin.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks!  It just finished shedding, now I just need to sex it


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 29, 2009)

*ID and thanks*

No problem & yup your gecko matches the description well

"Harlequin 


The Harlequin trait refers to the light colored pattern on the limbs and sides. This trait is invariably seen in conjunction with the Fire/Flame dorsal pattern. When a hobbyist refers to a "Harlequin" crested gecko, they are describing a gecko that exhibits the Fire/Flame trait as well as the Harlequin trait."

Good luck on sexing it is small, but you can use the sexing intro to help guide you that I posted earlier in the discussion.  Hope you have a Loupe


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

This thread should be a sticky! Great info, I learned a lot from here


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 29, 2009)

*THe good ole days and Albino Crested's?*

Agree, I know I am constantly learning, and there is so much to learn. With new things popping up every day it is such a wonderful hobby and to me never gets old.  I was at my local Reptile getting some crickets and was just staring at all the albino columbian red-tails and remembering my first love back when I was about 3 or 4 hunting snakes, lizards, and Spiders in the hills.  Man how the hobby has changed and grown.  I remeber the first albino burmese & wow was that a trip had to have one, then many year later Pete (kahl) & Brian (Sharp) kicked off there albino columbian Red tails.  Now they are all over and what is next always brings the excitement.  Albino Crested Gecko?  Possible?  When?  How?  

This has been asked for a while and I can't think of anyone doing better justice then a friend of mine from Pangea forum, Matthew Parks.  He states in a discussion on albino cresteds, "Ok heres the way I understand it. The mutation takes place as a recessive trait, so an animal born with the mutation is essentially het for albino. In order to get an actual albino, two animals with this mutation would have to be bred together and would produce a certain percentage of actual albinos (25% i think?). If I remember correctly the estimated occurance of this mutation is 1 in 75,000 or so. By that estimation there are probably a couple of het animals floating around out there, so it's just a waiting game until they are paired up.

As far as what they are gonna look like, well they just won't have any melanin, but they'll still have yellow, orange, and red pigments. They will also have typical crested gecko patterns, like flames, harly's, tigers and so on."

You can further read the discussion here:  http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/showthread.php?t=4383


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Blue Crested Gecko?*

I recently was asked about the blue crested gecko.

My response is that true blues do not exist, there can be grey's fired that give off a tint of blue and when photographed professionally by say Reptiles Mag might appear blueish.  However, I have yet to see a true blue Crested.  Please if you have one get me some pictures and let me in on it :drool: . This is a quote from Sandfire Dragon Ranch "If you are interested in the fabled "blue" crested gecko, we’re sorry, but the title is accurate--blue crested geckos remain a fable. If you are certain that they exist because of a picture that you saw in a 2003 Reptiles Annual, accept our apologies. The picture from the 2003 Reptiles Annual was taken right here at the Ranch and through an unintentional photographic anomaly, the center gecko appeared more blue than it truly is. We have the largest collection of crested geckos in the world and "blue" cresteds just don’t exist...yet."


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Do you have pics of the so called "blue crested gecko"? That would be cool to see


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Pictures from Reptiles Mag*

I have not been able to dig up the picture from reptiles Mag, but I bet Sandfire Dragon Ranch might be able to since it was their gecko.  Their quote again, "If you are interested in the fabled "blue" crested gecko, we’re sorry, but the title is accurate--blue crested geckos remain a fable. If you are certain that they exist because of a picture that you saw in a 2003 Reptiles Annual, accept our apologies. The picture from the 2003 Reptiles Annual was taken right here at the Ranch"

However, I do have some more information on designer morphs and a few pics of what was by some considered blueish, purple, or lavendar.  However, as I implied before, I have yet to see any real blue.

Some of the Designer Morphs described on Pangeas website:


Are as follow:http://www.pangeareptile.com/morphs_colors.htm


These are morphs that have been developed through selective breeding. 


 Creamsicles

Now here is a morph that stirs up a lot of controversy among hobbyists. It seems that everybody gets all up in arms because breeders will call a particualr gecko a Creamsicle when it's colors do not match an actual creamsicle popsicle. It is a silly controversy, since in the first place, crested geckos will change color throughout the course of a day, so having a gecko that matches a creamsicle popsicle all the time is absolutely, positively, impossible.



The definining characteristic of this morph is the Cream colored dorsal flame pattern. The side coloration can be any shade of Orange, Reddish Orange, Yellowish orange, etc. The most desirable color combination has proven to be the Reddish Orange and Cream.


Blondes

This is an often misrepresented morph. In order for a Crested Gecko do be considered a "Blonde" it must meet two criteria. The first is the Cream colored dorsal flame pattern, the lighter the better. The second is that a gecko of this morph, when fired up, should be incredibly dark if not black, on the sides and background. 

Picture 1 is Jenni0986 from Geckos Unlimited forums and it was stated some bluish might be seen.  A brilliant looking gecko, but not mush blue there in my opinion.

Picture 2 is from Anthony Caponetto on Repashy Reptile forums.  Anthony states, "Just for kicks, here's a juvie of mine that used to show a purple coloration."

Picture 3 is the Lavendar morph that gives hints of dull purplish colors Picture 3 is from Anthony Caponetto as well.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey joe what are some signs that show a shed is coming up?


----------



## equuskat (Mar 29, 2009)

Thompson08 said:


> Hey joe what are some signs that show a shed is coming up?


Your gecko will "fade out" and look paler than usual, even when fired up.  Sometimes the skin looks wrinkly.  You rarely see them shed, though, because they are sneaky and eat it at night.


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Katy_green said:


> Your gecko will "fade out" and look paler than usual, even when fired up.  Sometimes the skin looks wrinkly.  You rarely see them shed, though, because they are sneaky and eat it at night.


ah ok. I think my dalmation one is gonna shed soon.


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Thompson*

I Agree with Katy the geckos dull out and they are usualy are very mellow often hide out etc...  It is so weird that they eat ther she to me.  Could you imagine licking your dead skins cells.  Oh...........thats why I nver can find all the shed LOL   Here are a couple of girls I am going to put up on the boards.  Both are Female and going to be super fresh breeder in a couple of months.  1. Olive and Green Harley 22 Grams and 2.  Yellow/Red/Orange Har/Flame


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 29, 2009)

Nice geckos joe!


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 29, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thanks & They will make a happy home for someone


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 30, 2009)

*This was a fun picture.....*

This was a fun Picture to take.  They were all well fed and I was right there so no worries


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh man that would suck to lose that wonderful t D: NIce pic though


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 30, 2009)

*Not the T that I was worried about*

Not the T that I was worried about that is for sure LOL


----------



## Thompson08 (Mar 30, 2009)

lol  All are very pricey animals you have there


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 30, 2009)

*Eeek*

The T is for sure, the red tail is a Het from Pete Kahl (might put him up 4 sale soon) so not that $, and the crested female is up on the boards with another female so not that $ either.  However, my worry was the snake going after the Crested, but I was right there to block him so no worries


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Your Fired........*

I was asked to post this showing how interesting it is that an olive/green harley when Fired can look like a blondie (or become one) as well as several other morphs.  Anyone else with some crazy jeckel and hides?

Yes it is the same gecko LOL:razz:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Apr 2, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> The T is for sure, the red tail is a Het from Pete Kahl (might put him up 4 sale soon) so not that $, and the crested female is up on the boards with another female so not that $ either.  However, my worry was the snake going after the Crested, but I was right there to block him so no worries


It's a very cool pic indeed but I have no doubt that the snake would have been much faster than you if it really wanted the gecko...ready to block or not, have you ever seen a snake strike it's prey? (obviously joking)

Personally I find taking pic's like this very irresponsible...but they are your pet's to do what you want with so I'm not going to harp.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 2, 2009)

*Harp*

No problem and I think you are correct in a sense.  However, we all know the temperments of our animals.  In all actuallity I know the snake is very very tame and I have held several different reptiles etc...(previous comment that I was worried and needed to be there to block was an exageration) with him and also let my children hold him.  I would not trust many other of my snakes with any of my geckos.  Could it have happened 1 out of a million sure, but we can say the same thing for many of our dogs with children.  I know the comparison is out there (skewed) as to the comprehension from dogs to reptiles, but all I am saying is we know our pets.  As you stated "I don't meen to harp" and to each there own kinda thing & I agree.  I could argue I treat all of my animals better then most.  Do I know that for sure "no", but I do not think you could house them and take care of them any better then I can.  Look at my housing for them compared to many, hand built, over 4 feet of room, I can go on, but my point is that with out seeing my setup (other then pics) the only real proof I have is my reviews in the way I communicate, ship, care for my animals, and my relationship with my hobbyist friends.  We love our animals and I wouldn't endanger them and feel they were not in danger in anyway.  Thanks again and I do appreciate the comment/ conversation  .


----------



## The Juice (Apr 3, 2009)

I had 2 baby cresteds hatch out in the last few days, here is one of them.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 3, 2009)

*I like*

Great coloration for the newborn......I like the brightness already in the Orange Harley and the white tail.  Looks like it will be a lovely new addition.  What were the parents?  Orange Harley and Red/Brick?  Thanks for sharing:clap:


----------



## The Juice (Apr 3, 2009)

The mother was an orange tiger & the father was a yellow/cream harley


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 4, 2009)

*Yup....*

Yup figured pretty close then.  Update some pictures of the coloration from new born to now if you get a chance.  It is always neat to see the difference in coloration after the first shed.


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 4, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> This was a fun Picture to take.  They were all well fed and I was right there so no worries



definetely an interesting picture!


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 4, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you & it definitly defines 3 of my favorite creatures.  I take it you enjoy turtles?  Tortuga?


----------



## The Juice (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll take some updated pics of them. I'm not sure if I'm going to keep them, I lost interest in cresteds a few months ago & sold off my pair. I like R. Auriculatus(gargoyle) IMO they are less jumpy & not as messy(pooping on glass) Here is a pick of one of my gargs(I'm 90% sure it's male) but it's still young.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 4, 2009)

Yes, Nice gargoyles.  I have some as well, but as of now the coloration does not do it for me.  I have some with a tiny red striping etc...but I like the screaming colors.  When they start to morph out a bit I will probably be more interested.  Also they are more expensive at 100-150 for dull coloration.  I find as adults my "hadled often" Cresties are just as non flyty and I like to see them leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep from time to time.  They are all fun and you definty need to pick your battles with the pooooooooop :wall:


----------



## The Juice (Apr 5, 2009)

Hatchlings a few days later. JoeRossi do you have any halloween harleys? Love to see some pics if you do:drool:


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 5, 2009)

*Nice coloration*

They are looking good there Juice.  This boy is going to only get darker and his orange is screaming.  When he is fired he looks darker and orange & I think he is going to be the most Extreme Holloween H. I have had as he gets older.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 5, 2009)

*Eggs Glorious Eggs*

Man I love these C.G.'s they are so much fun!!!!!


----------



## BACKWOODS (Apr 6, 2009)

*Joe cant wait to get my gecko*

eagerly awaiting my box on tuesday and I got your spiders out today you will enjoy love the geckos you have posted keep up the awesome work!


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 6, 2009)

*Steeeeeeeley Blue!!!*

Just the name alone Steeeley Blue is cool & I can't wait either.  You are going to love your new girl and post some pics of her in her new set up would be great when you get the chance.  Man she was a tuff one to give up since her colors are flying off the charts.  I hope you don't notice the switcharoo I pulled for a dart frog LOL


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 9, 2009)

*Funny infertile egg story & pics*

Well here is a funny story that happend about 2 minutes ago.  What a jackass I can be 

So attached is a picture of an infertile egg that I came accross today.  After plenty of experience with gecko eggs, identifying infertile eggs is fairly simple now.  From the get go many of them just don't have the pearly white luster that they are suppose to have.  Instead, they are a little duller, rougher, and a bit translucent.  So I knew the egg was infertile, but as I usually do, I let it go for a few days.  Sure enough it started to smell bad (sure sign of infertile egg) and as usual I picked the egg up and went to discard it.  For curiousity purpose I usually always cut the egg open.  This time I decided to just squeeze it into the paper towell.  Yup, you guessed it LOL:clap: The egg split open at the other end and the inferitle glob shot right in my eye and mouth.  Until my next infertile egg adventure T.T.F.N


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 11, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> Thank you & it definitly defines 3 of my favorite creatures.  I take it you enjoy turtles?  Tortuga?



Yes I do I love them!


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 11, 2009)

*What ya got*

Turtles or tortoises what ya got?  I have kept a few, but lossed interest.  I think probably because I want the 3-4 feet big boys, but don't want to wait that long for them to get big and or don't want to pay the price for them at that size.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 11, 2009)

*Question asked about C.G. Growth Rate*

I have recently been asked' "how long will it take for my Gecko to reach ideal breeding size etc.."  Depends on what your feeding, but if your going CG diet, Crickets, etc...then the growth rate is faster then C.G.D alone.  The addition of crickets (protein) to the diet does speed growth.  Also appetite can be associated with temperature. My Geckos temperature range from 72-79'F & they have a great appetite.   



Growth Chart:


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 11, 2009)

*Temperature dependent sex determination in C.G's*

Temperature can be hatched between 65-85.  However, ideal temperatures for eggs are 72-80.  It has been a controversial discussion however, I will state that my own experience is that higher incubation temperatures yield shorter incubation times & on average, eggs incubated at 77-82 hatched within approximately 60-70 days.  Furthermore, another controversy is temperature dependent sex determination.  It has been stated, "Incubation temperatures lower than 78 and higher than 82  yield virtually all male offspring".  I have to say this statement has been valid for me with only a few instances where otherwise was proven in my breeding projects.  However, there are uncontrollable temperature fluxes when my heat lamp needed changing or winter to summer temp ajustments.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 14, 2009)

*Pin Stripe/ Dalmation/ Harley/Marbled*

I had to show off this lovely she is so extreme!  Check out the pinstripe with the dalmation.  She is killer.  You go girl!!!:clap:


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 14, 2009)

Very nice, going by your chart there, mine should be about 5 months old, although I should reweigh them because petco wasn't taking care of them proper. I've had mine for like two weeks, and both molted, a day apart, and it's AMAIZING how much different their colors are with a proper diet of CGD and crickets. Now they look how they used to be when they were fired up all the time, and when they fire up OMG is all I can say(hope you followed that).


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 14, 2009)

*Great Lets see them Fired*

Ya it's funny how most people who buy from various Petco literally are rescuing pets.  It's like going to a restaruant and having to buy stale moldy 2 year old food.  It's cheap, but are you going to put that crap in your body or take it home?  Now for critters I would rather they be baught and rescued from there then die from mal nutrision etc...  But breeding them ya never know how many heads and feet your going to come up with  However, I will state I have found a few Petco/Petsmart where they have a couple workers who kick butt and do what ever they can to take care of their animals.  

Lets see these Fired picks if you get the chance:clap:


----------



## Bird Man (Apr 14, 2009)

Well I just went back last night, see taken's thread, and they were in a much better set up and no longer living with leo's


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 14, 2009)

*Good 2 GO*

Interesting?  They were with leopard Geckos might as well through in a monitor while they are at it   Glad to hear you have a healthy home for them now.  Would still love to see some fired picks when you get the chance.

Joe


----------



## syndicate (Apr 14, 2009)

Joe did you produce that baby over there?Or did u buy it?
Pretty nice looking!


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 15, 2009)

*Thank you*

Thank you & Yes,  I am finally getting to the point where I can concentrate on specific morphs.  I have my Reds, Blondies, Orange, Pin striped, Holloween, Greens, etc...My next step is for the Kamikaze some intense Red marbled in with Pin stripe Orange, Black, Yellow etc....Difficult & a lot of luck LOL


----------



## syndicate (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice job on that one man!Should be an impressive looking adult.Do you know of any good sources for blonde morphs?
-Chris


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 15, 2009)

*Right here*

Sure thing I have a female up on the boards.  I will PM you on her, but she is beautiful.  Soft Green and Yellow by day and fires up dark and yellow by night.

Oops on the first Picture.  That is not her or a Blondie LOL


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 15, 2009)

*Fat Gecko Has Sung!: Color Change*

I have posted a few of my babies and have been asked will they stay that color?  How extreme can the color change be from new born to adult?  My answer is it varies, but can truly change coloration to the extreme.  I have seen nearly white creams end up fire red, harley brown and orange, greens turn orange flame, etc...  However don't just take my word for it.  Here is a screen shot from Anthony Caponetto website,  http://www.ciliatus.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=blogcategory&id=41&Itemid=194

Keep in mind this is all the same gecko and if you check out the link he shows a newborn going from brown to grey to yellow to bright Red.  You truly never really know what gem you are going to get until the Fat Gecko Has Sung!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 16, 2009)

No turtles _or_ tortoises at the moment....

LOve the pinstripe girl!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chilobrachys (Apr 16, 2009)

Gotta show off some of mine 




















Cresties rule!!!


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks & Nice Yellows*

Tortuga:  Thanks & I like the Pins as well.

Chilo:  Enjoyed and thanks for posting....looks like you have some nice yellows.  I like yellows reminds me of lemonade yummmmmmmy :drool:


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Apr 17, 2009)

Snapped a few more pics of my cuties.

The boy, Gex-






together-






We finally came up with a name for the girl- Elektra. We introduced the two on wednesday. I hope we'll get some pretty babies from them eventually.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 17, 2009)

*Electra*

Electric Elektra (Not Electra sorry can't edit the title) will produce some nice yellows.  Keep me us 2 date on how the breeding goes.  Should be some nice Kin


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Apr 17, 2009)

any ideas on the offspring from this pairing? I'm particularly fond of the tiger pattern, but don't know what my odds of getting tiger babies are.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 17, 2009)

*Odds*

Well as you know you often never know what your going to get.  However, More then likely the dark from the blondie will dominate so you will probably be prone to get more blondies and some flame/tiger patterns are there so there is a good chance you will get some.  The safest bet is you will get some yellow LOL:razz:


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Nice Whites*

I have been meening to post this since there was some question on Moonglow or solid white Geckos.  The pictures are from Amanda Kiser @ http://www.crestedjunkie.com/ .  Currently Amanda said she is working on breeding all whites & still sifting through the generation of whites to come up with a truly all white, but no babies yet, maybe this summer.  Yummy I want one


----------



## halfwaynowhere (Apr 20, 2009)

ooh. thats amazing. I want one!


----------



## syndicate (Apr 20, 2009)

Those moonglow's are def nice.The woman I got my male crested from told me she came up with that term.I think she may have used it first in a book she wrote or something I cant remember.Got to see a couple of them in person at the show tho.Nice geckos!
-Chris


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Snow, Ivory, Moonglow, etc...*

Yes, many different names are used for the Geckos just Like T's for Common Names.  Do we have one yet for Encyocratella Olivacea "Orange Quest" lol 
Although, I know you piss many people off a lot more in T's by not calling them by their exact specific common name.  Either way Snow, Ivory, Moonglow, what ever you want to call it does not truly exist yet as we spoke of earlier in this thread.  All of the white geckos thus far have other coloration either fired or unfired, but I am sure it is just a matter of time.  Definitely a rewarding project for those interested though.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 20, 2009)

*Halfway....*

Sorry, just saw your post missed it earlier & I think we would all like some Snow White beauties....make them now....make them......


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 22, 2009)

*One Of My Favorite Crested Gecko Pictures Ever.....*

I was looking for this picture for quite some time on the web because it describes to me what I ment by the "Kamikaze Gecko" or the perfect micture of several colors displaying a unique pattern.  I have spoken with Joe Belmonte @ Eatstern Aboreals http://www.easternarboreals.com/index.html, whom this picture and gecko belongs to and thus far he stated he has not had an offspring like this one.  And did not have any intentions of selling him:wall:  This is truly an amazing creation in my opinion with the reds, choclates, greenish, yellow, white etc...color tones and my hats off to Belmonte!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Apr 22, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> You truly never really know what gem you are going to get until the Fat Gecko Has Sung!




LOL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## johnharper (Apr 22, 2009)

I never knew there was patternless white cresteds I would love to get some of them someday.

John


----------



## Chilobrachys (Apr 22, 2009)

Do any of you use humus as a substrate for your Cresties to make cage cleaning a little easier?  If so could you direct me to a link for some sort of substrate mix.  I've heared of people doing this, they just stir the fecal matter into the substrate and it breaks down.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 22, 2009)

*Tort, John, Chilo*

Tortuga:  Glad you enjoyed my corny spoof of cliche  

JohnHarper:  There really is not any pure patternless whites I have seen or heard of as of yet.  People are close (& I want some), but none thus far.  If you get the chance check out post # 34 of this thread.

Chilobrachy's: Coco humus if that is what you are reffering to is often used in many set ups as well as coco husk fiber etc... I have found that many fecal matter( although I try to get it all) often goes unnoticed and gets broken down into the coco husk which is what I use.  I found the husk does not mold on me, will retain water, and does not stay to dry or wet.  Many individuals have all different substrates they use (as well with T's) and they will swear by it.  You have to go with what works best for you and your Gecko and seek (as your doing) educated advice from others.  The downfall to the thicker coco husk is the geckos may swallow some and risk inpaction if you are feeding crickets in the substrate.  I however, only feed in a tall cremaic pot (flower pot) that the crickets can not get out of and all my geckos go in to feed and often deficate there after eating and I just take it out clean it and put it back in.  Hope this helps and here is just one of many sites selling coco humus and discussion on.

http://www.zooplus.com/shop/reptiles/terrarium_supplies/substrates/humus/126131

http://www.reptilecentre.com/files_gecko_lizards_care


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 25, 2009)

*Mellow Yellows*

Here is one of my interesting yellows with Dalmation Spots.  She is very interesting because she has a great pin, but you dan't really see it because the pin is yellow like her normal coloration.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 26, 2009)

*Blood Dal*

I was asked what a "blood dalmation" is? A red freckled, blood dalmation, red spotted dalmation are the same and quite simply instead of the dalmation being black spoted they are red spots.  Many people ask if that is blood & the answer is no of course it is just the coloration of their dalmation spots.  I love the red freckles for a break from the norm check her out.....


----------



## BACKWOODS (Apr 27, 2009)

*nic geckos guys*

been trying to get ma camera to work wit my PS3


----------



## Burdette4 (Apr 27, 2009)

Thanks a lot Joe preety cool links you have been doing this for a while it seems and I cant wait to see the pics.


----------



## JoeRossi (Apr 27, 2009)

*Backwoods & Burdette*

Backwoods:  Ya, Ya, I have been hearing that camera stuff for a while get some pics up already LOL   Actually, I know how it goes bro I waited for a while to get a decent camera they can get expensive and or are difficult to use, but I can't wait to see your pics of super dal etc....

Burdette:  Thanks & I don't know if you got to scroll through the entire thread and check out all of the great pics, but several people posted some awesome geckos as well.  I would love to see some gecko pics from you if you have any or get some.

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## JoeRossi (May 2, 2009)

*Please Excuse......*

Please Excuse My Technology Attempt.  This is my first time trying to test my video camera and upload on this site.  My friends and Wife keep telling me it's time to get out of the stone age twinkle toes!  This is a new Red Female with a Blondie/Pin/Harley Male Intro.

Did it work?


----------



## tabor (May 2, 2009)

hey joe can you post a picture of the inside of one of your cages, specifically how you have the food bowls set up.

mine keep making a mess :wall:


----------



## JoeRossi (May 2, 2009)

*Post #11*

Tabor,

Check out post # 11 on the 1st pg. or so.  There is a picture of one of the set ups with the feeding bowl, lay box, water bowl, climbing stick, substrate, etc....

Hope this helps,
Joe


----------



## JoeRossi (May 2, 2009)

*Just happend...*

Just happend to catch this guy looking at a cricket in the bowl so I figured It might help as well tabor.  He just jumps right in to the flower pot and gobbles them up.

Joe


----------



## JoeRossi (May 2, 2009)

*Post 127 Feedback*

I am still wondering if the video link worked on post 127.  Can you actually see the video?  I am slowly getting the technology stuff I hope & it has been a long effort from dealing with the local pets sup etc.....


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 3, 2009)

JoeRossi said:


> I am still wondering if the video link worked on post 127.  Can you actually see the video?  I am slowly getting the technology stuff I hope & it has been a long effort from dealing with the local pets sup etc.....


plays just fine


----------



## JoeRossi (May 3, 2009)

*Thanks Bianca*

Thanks Bianca & looks like I can do some vid now & I actually did something technologicaly right Yea!!!


----------



## Thompson08 (May 4, 2009)

Joe how often do you refill your geckos cgd?


----------



## JoeRossi (May 4, 2009)

*Often....*

I use the CGD, calcium, herpavite, in corelation with the baby food and crickets.  I dust the crickets with all three and use a spirinkle of all three in the baby food every time I feed.  Crickets constantly offering in the food bowl where they go to feed when they are hungry and baby food 1 a week.

Hope This helps,
Joe


----------



## JoeRossi (May 8, 2009)

*Not Very often....*

It is not very often I catch one of my females being naughty and laying their eggs in the substrate instead of the hatck box.  Here is this girl with her egg coming out in the substrate.  I am glad I got too it quick before it dried out.


----------



## BACKWOODS (May 13, 2009)

*nice*

Very good Joe Ihave been waiting to see that sorry I have been hard to get ahold of latley we had a tornado and my phone is off messed a lot of stuf up.


----------



## JoeRossi (May 13, 2009)

*Where U @*

I was wondering Where U @?????  Great to hear form you and sorry to hear about the T-Nado...I pray there is no losses on your end and for those there was.  You O.K.?


----------



## JoeRossi (May 18, 2009)

*Baby Food feeding*

I know I need to work on the lighting, but I hope this helps for those of you who asked how much peach baby food, calcium, vitamin, & c.g. diet I use with geckos.  Also this is usually done once a week or every other.  The crickets are dusted with the same mixture every feeding.

Click Here:
http://s710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/JoeRossi/?action=view&current=MOV01438.flv




URL=http://s710.photobucket.com/albums/ww107/JoeRossi/?action=view&current=MOV01438.flv]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/URL]


----------



## JoeRossi (Jun 17, 2009)

*Where Is My Tail?*

I have recently been asked about tail loss in Crested Geckos & why they see so many crested geckos with out tail's from many breeders and or pet stores.  My answer is that too many of the geckos are housed with other geckos and or the housing is too small.  When males are housed with males they will fight with each and will definitely fight each other over food.  Also, females will fight over food as well.  I try to house 2-3 females per male and I have yet to lose more then 2 tails.  I have lossed two tails in all my years and a few years back my silly self accidently shut the door on a tail and the other one I had no idea the female was gravid and I picked her up and she flipped out and dropped it.  My point is if you know how and when to handle your Cresteds frequently and maintain their health then losing a tail can become Not common.  It can happen, but NOT common.  Other reasons can be poor maitinence/health care and I will post the following from www.ciliatus.com :http://www.ciliatus.com/content/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=30&Itemid=185.  ALthough I do not agree that this has to be common it is stated on the site and I wont remove it because it is true in my opinoin due to the way individuals often keep them, but does not have to be common and 2 out of hundreds is not statistically common in my opinion.

Loss of Tail Tip (Common)

There are two common causes for crested geckos can lose the tips of their tails and it seems to be the most common occurance of anything else I've talked about on this page.  Fortunately, most of the crested gecko community don't judge geckos by a damaged tail, or even the lack of a tail entirely! 

"Hunting Accidents"
If you're feeding crickets to your geckos, it's inevitable that geckos will accidentally bite and then tug on each others tails.  Usually this doesn't harm the other gecko, but if the one doing the biting is especially slow to recognize its mistake, injury can occur.  These bite wounds always heal without any special attention and should be no cause for alarm...however, sometimes the tail may become damaged to a point where it is no longer receiving sufficient bloodflow.  When this happens, that portion of the tail will dry up and eventually fall off.

If hunting accidents are common in your collection and you're worried about tails, you may want to cut down on the number of geckos you keep in an enclosure or simply increase the size of the enclosure.  When given sufficient room, these accidents seem to occur with less frequency.

Retained Shed
Sometimes a gecko will have a hard time shedding the skin around the tip of the tail and if not caught in time, the unshed skin can constrict and cut off bloodflow, effectively killing the tip of the tail.  If you do catch it early enough, simply peel away the unshed skin and the tail should return to normal.  

However, if the tip has already turned black and hard, I've found it best to let nature take its course.  The tip will eventually fall off and the tail will look almost completely normal (albeit shorter) within just a couple months.

To prevent or correct this, be sure to correct any humidity issues and add a humid hide if necessary. 
  < Prev  

Hope this helps Matt,

Joe


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 8, 2009)

*Something Incredible this way comes*

Thought I would show you a few of the fun that is on it's way next week.  I was very very very hesitant to let one of these go and I bet you can guess which one it is   This morph alone, in my opinion, was worth the trade.  Can't wait to see what you think,:clap: 

Joe


----------



## james (Jul 12, 2009)

*nice*

First, they are all nice, but the swirl, curved line, or whatever you call it is pretty bad a@# . Someone is going to be lucky to have it in their collection. :} Very nice on all your geckos for sure.
James


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 13, 2009)

*Thats what I was thinking!!!*

Agreed, the extreme designer morphs are defintely a step up from your typical harley, pins, blondie, etc...  she (I believe female/ porless) will be missed, but it was worth the trade on some high end T's.  I just hope they can find something worthy to breed her with.


----------



## Mr Scorpion (Jul 14, 2009)

*wow wow*

wow wow wow wow owow wow wow wow wow wow wow wow ow wow wow wow wow....:wall:  i am soooo jeliose![spelling]


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 14, 2009)

*Join in!*

Thank you, but don't be............just join in the fun


----------



## SweetlySinister (Jul 19, 2009)

I totally don't wanna jack your thread, but I wanted to share some of my geckos 
I've been breeding for years, and yes people, they're just as addictive as T's.
Enjoy the pics of just some of my many, many kids.


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2009)

Some very nice geckos there!!
is this one from Bea?
http://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f344/fawnstermonster/HPIM3151.jpg
It looks alot like the blondes she is producing
-Chris


----------



## SweetlySinister (Jul 19, 2009)

YuP! That one was produced by Bea.
You're good. :worship:


----------



## syndicate (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha thanks ;]
Ive got two geckos from her so far and they seem to look quite unique compared to some other blonde morphs I've seen.You have a really nice collection btw!
Heres 2 of the geckos I got from Bea,Both females:



















-Chris


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 19, 2009)

*Sweetly...Jacked LOL*

Sweetly, Jack my thread, NEVER that is why it is here.  Love the solid stripe blondie:drool: & I encourage you to post as many as you want and can.  Love sharing pics & yes Just as addictive!  

For those of you in the clouds about BEA.  Bea is founder of Chewiechicks reptiles @ http://www.chewiechicksreptiles.com/available.htm . I believe we have dealt in the past & great geckos.

Thanks for sharing all & keep going,
Joe


----------



## Chilobrachys (Jul 19, 2009)

This thread will never get old


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 20, 2009)

*100% agree*

100% agree & how did some of your other beauty's turn out after hatching from their eggs back in pic 3 post 106 Chilo?


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 25, 2009)

*The Swell (Egg size)*

A few individuals have asked me why has my egg swelled up so much overnight?  Pictured is a recently hatched egg and an egg that is well developed.  Obviously since the baby is growing inside, the egg continues to grow through out its development.  However, there seems to be a point of extreme growth (almost overnight) where you wake up one morning and the egg has doubbled in size.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 26, 2009)

> However, there seems to be a point of extreme growth (almost overnight) where you wake up one morning and the egg has doubbled in size.


The swelling egg size does not even come close to happening overnight. It is a gradual process that happens through the whole incubation period.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 26, 2009)

*Agreed & as I stated*

Agreed & as I stated, "Obviously since the baby is growing inside, the egg continues to grow through out its development". 

"However, there seems to be a point of extreme growth (almost overnight) where you wake up one morning and the egg has doubbled in size."  

I guess I should have been more clear, but I thought I was?  The word SEEMS ment to portray that indivuals feel the egg had doubbled in size overnight, but in all actuality the egg has been growing through out its entire development.  That was exactly the message I was trying to convey, but thanks for the clarification if it was not well written.

Joe


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 26, 2009)

Your picture is a good example of a properly calcified egg and one that is under calcified, unless its just the poor photo quality that is making that egg on the right look that way.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 26, 2009)

*Poor photo quality....etc*

Poor photo quality and substrate that should have been cleaned off.  I took the shot quick, but should have cleaned it off better, but was just looking to compare the size.


----------



## Talkenlate04 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hmm I see. Even in a crappy photo they would be pearly white like the egg on the left but Ill take your word for it.


----------



## JoeRossi (Jul 26, 2009)

*Actually....*

Actually you are correct they both should seem pearly white, but the egg on the right was laid outside the lay box in the coco husk or eco earth substrate (naughty little girl).  Luckily I got the egg in time before it dried out, but the coloration is also do to the fact it had just been laid in the other substrate & not cleaned off yet instead of the lay box like it should have.  Thanks for taking my word 4 it


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 7, 2009)

*Always fun....*

Always fun to come back from a short vacation and have a beautiful new little cresty.  I love them when they are the size or your thumb and bigger of course:clap:


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 15, 2009)

*Mellow Yellow & Following the Leader/ Ring around the rosie*

Took a few of my yellow's out today & I could have sworn I saw some blue tones in my red/green gecko?


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 22, 2009)

*Fun & Eat Up*

Shed Salad Yummy Yummy!


----------



## JoeRossi (Aug 29, 2009)

*Having A Bad Day Or What?*

Man was this little buddy pissed today.  LOL man they make me laugh some times.  Down beast Down:razz:


----------



## JoeRossi (Sep 3, 2009)

*Baby is looking NICE!*

Red & Yellow Harley baby from Red dal (Dad)-Red/Yellow Harley (mom) is starting to look nice as he grows up


----------



## JoeRossi (Sep 11, 2009)

*Wheres my shed & Where did these come from?*

First little buddy kept trying to find his shed to eat it, but it was like trying to itch the middle of your back.  The female I had had just laid eggs about 10 days ago and all of a sudden 2 more eggs?  I must have missed them, but what a wonderful surprise:clap:


----------



## JoeRossi (Oct 20, 2009)

*Watch Cleaner*

This was just silly.  I kept trying to put this little beauty girl away, but she kept jumping back & I was wondering, what does she want lol?  Finally she jumped to my watch and licked it clean of the baby food/CG diet/calcium mix I had spilled on my watch then jumped right back.  Funny little bugger!


----------



## JoeRossi (Nov 12, 2009)

*Extreme Halloweens*

I was asked recently about Halloween Geckos and in my opinion they should be orange and black only.  However, I came accross a gecko produced by Ken Braxton that is amazing.  Take a look at this gecko Yummmmmy!

http://www.forums.repashy.com/rhacodactylus-ciliatus-discussion/29014-extreme-halloween.html


----------



## JoeRossi (Mar 28, 2010)

*Sorry about that don't know what happened?*

I have had several individuals mention they saw my FS Thread that mentions pictures of many of my geckos, but when they went there they could not find any pics.  Sorry about that and I don't know what happened, but when AB did some techincal work on the boards all of the pictures I had posted were gone I would imagine for space?  It does look very strange to read conversation about the geckos and then see no pictures  LOL.  I will try to put up a variety of examples of my offspring such as: Red Black and White Dalmation (salt & pepper), Red Yellow Harley, Pin Stripe with Flame Black Dalmation Harley etc..., Extreme Yellow/ Orange Harley, Soft Green Yellow Harley, Extreme Orange Harley Blood Dalmation.  

Thanks,
Joe


----------

